# Stc-105n South Bend Turret Tool Post



## LucknowKen (Jun 19, 2016)

A while back i was searching for some missing gear covers for my South Bend 9A.
One of the members here at THM suggested i contact Joe at Plaza Machinery.
After downloading the PDF catalog from his website (and reading every line) i found this.







After doing some research on the tool post it quickly became clear what a great deal Plaza was offering.


I have uploaded this Ebay listing of the Turret Post as a price comparison.

Joe's price was so fair i did not expect the part to be in such good condition.
I also bought a lead screw bearing for spare and a NOS switch bracket that mounts on the gear guard.
The switch bracket was in its original SBL packaging and will provide a perfect color sample.
Thanks goes out to the member who recommended Plaza Machinery, and also thanks go out to Joe @ Plaza, who was easy to deal with.
lk


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 19, 2016)

I have purchased from him in the past, fair prices and easy to get along with. You sometimes have to give him time to find things for ya. Wouldn't it be cool to look through his stash and see what you could find? I bet he has all kinds of treasures.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 25, 2016)

Ok now where's the pdf address,  I'm Always looking for parts.


----------



## LucknowKen (Jun 25, 2016)

The metalworking pdf is 4th down on the list. 
www.plazamachinery.com/

Thanks for checking out my post.
lk


----------

